# white wheels on white cruze



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nicely done! White wheels really makes that car pop!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice, looks really good on a white Cruze. If you could give me an update after some driving to let me know how the glossifier holds off the brake dust. On the front wheels, all of the spokes loaded with brake dust shortly after I sprayed the white plasti dip on the front of the spokes. I'm thinking the glossifier will help keep them cleaner because I don't think it is as porous and rough.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks good man ! x2 on how it holds up


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that looks clean!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cisco1k (Feb 16, 2013)

yeah some light tint and a couple of subtle mods and it should look nice.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice with the white wheels on the white Cruze man..I like..I like!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I like this but I would suggest getting some colored lug nuts and it'll look even better.


----------



## cisco1k (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually the colored lug nuts are probably in my future plans when i decide what color. Painti g the brake calipers too when i have time

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! Just need some fog lamps to finish the front.


----------



## Press_Corpse (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks awesome! Maybe calipers in Red would look great. White would be pretty sweet too, but I think they would start to fade into everything else.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

That is heaven'd out, look good


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

its like the white version of my car lol, looks good.


----------



## cisco1k (Feb 16, 2013)

red caliper are in the works when i have time. i put new red powdercoated calipers and cross drilled rotors on the mustang today. i love the look so i think im going to paint them on the cruze


----------

